# كتاب جميل عن هندسة المواد وتطبيقات الانتاج



## م.بشار الراوي (26 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله

في الرابط المرفق ستجدون كتاب جميل جدا عن علم المواد وتطبيقات الانتاج وهو مبسط ويتميز باسلوب رائع في الرسومات التوضيحية.

ارجو ان يكون مفيدا

اخوكم بشار الراوي

الرابط
http://ifile.it/rqh5esy​


----------



## hammhamm44 (26 فبراير 2010)

very good book + under download


----------



## ابو الاس (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم

حياك الله


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 فبراير 2010)

م.بشار الراوي قال:


> بسم الله​
> 
> في الرابط المرفق ستجدون كتاب جميل جدا عن علم المواد وتطبيقات الانتاج وهو مبسط ويتميز باسلوب رائع في الرسومات التوضيحية.​
> ارجو ان يكون مفيدا​
> ...


 

هو كما ذكرت أخي المهندس بشار ​ 


> كتاب جميل جدا عن علم المواد وتطبيقات الانتاج


 
وفقك رب العزة لكل خير.​


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (2 مارس 2010)

مره اخرى شكرا للاخوان وبالاخص د.محمد


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (3 مارس 2010)

*شكرا*


----------



## ghammas (9 مارس 2010)

لا استطيع التحميل من هذا الرابط


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (10 مارس 2010)

الاخ العزيز ghammas تم التاكد من صلاحية الرابط لذا يرجى اعادة المحاولة مره اخرى


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (11 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (17 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (19 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## realsmart (29 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير مشكور


----------



## الصناعي قمه (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (17 أبريل 2010)

موفق


----------



## hana_mj (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## mohammed_010 (21 أبريل 2010)




----------



## kindheart186 (21 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير*​


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (30 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لجميع الاخوة على المتابعة


----------



## كامل كامل (1 مايو 2010)

*رد واجب*

*شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز*


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (1 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً على الكتاب الجميل


----------



## mohamed-x (4 مايو 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## فتوح (5 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس بشار


----------



## yosha (5 مايو 2010)

يسلمو كتتير كتاب روعة يعتبر من الكتب الهامة في مدخل علم المواد


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (5 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك
كتاب ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز
مشكور


----------



## محمد988 (5 مايو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للاخوة على التعليقات الجميلة


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد رأفت (5 يوليو 2010)

مشــــــــــــــــــكورين جدآ مهندس بشار


----------



## mohsen087 (7 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## ابو الاس (7 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fatman_110 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

عندما احامل فتح الرابط يعطيني صفحة جديدة هي upload your files to our free online file storage service 
ما هذا؟؟؟


----------



## obied allah (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## obied allah (24 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى حاولت احمل الرابط غير صالح ارجو اعادة الرفع


----------



## frindly heart (1 ديسمبر 2010)

نرجو اعادة الرفع

وشكرا


----------



## nadum (16 أبريل 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل الرجاء اضافة رابط اخر


----------



## احمد الاحمد (29 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بك أخي الكريم


----------



## أبو كنعان (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## desert_star71 (14 يناير 2012)

الله يعطيك العافيه ويديم خيرك


----------



## ميسي يمن (1 مارس 2012)

الله يعطيكم العافيه وكثر الرجال من امثالكم


----------



## رضوان الراشدي (4 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (4 مارس 2012)

اخي الكريم م . بشار الراوي جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المشاركات الجميلة ولكن الرابط لايعمل حيث عند الضغط على الرابط تظهر صفحة مكتوب فيها no such file لذلك يرجى تفعيل الرابط لو سمحت .. تحياتي وشكري لك ..


----------



## seyedtaher (12 مارس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=154133&page=9#ixzz1os6uh5Zu


*السلام عليکم و رحمة الله و برکاته 
انا صائغ اساور ذهبية اريد ان اقوم بصياغة اساور من النحاس الاصفر brass و لا اعلم کيف احصل علي لون ذهبي بثمن مناسب اتمني ان تشرحوا لي عملية الطلاء بشکل واسع اقصد:
س1- کم مرحلة تلزم للطلاء
س2- ترکيبة الاحواض
س3- الامبرية و الولتية و درجة الحرارة اللازمة 
و لکم جزيل الشکر*​


----------



## عمراياد (10 مايو 2012)

يرجى تحميل الكتاب على موقع الفورد شيرد


----------



## أحمد دعبس (11 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً لكن الروابط لا تعمل أرجو إعادة الرفع 
*​


----------



## Abu Laith (11 مايو 2012)

الملف محزوف يا عزيزييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------

